# Don't cross the line



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Kiev, in the Ukraine is sure a hot spot. I wonder who Obama was talking to when he warned of crossing the line? If I remember last time it was a redline he told Syria not to cross. I'm sure Putin is watching this closer than Obama. I think the Ukraine will shortly be part of the new Soviet Union soon. Obama will undo everything Reagan accomplished in half the time. If he tries hard enough maybe he can get the Berlin wall rebuilt.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is scary.... we could be watching a "new" soviet block emerging. I don't think they will go into communism like before. But I could see just a take over.

But you are correct. Wasn't he supposed to help the world and help make the US image better.... uke:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Obama is like those parents that always threaten their kids with consequences but never do anything.


----------

